# What Tie rods (inners) for a mk1 rabbit?



## my2002jetta (Apr 22, 2002)

I am setting this car up for circle track racing. I am looking for suggestions on tie rod (inners) with the most adjustability for toe. What is everyone using and who replaced the drivers side non-adjustable one?


----------

